# Google Art Project features Gigapixel Images



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

In another of those "how can they make money doing this??" moments Google has launched a cooperative program with 17 different Art Museums around the world to provide "street view" like browsing.



> One piece of artwork from each of the 17 museums was photographed with gigapixel cameras, yielding images that contain approximately 7 billion pixels. This makes images so vivid that viewers will be able to see the details of the brushwork, the texture of the canvass underneath and even the patina.


Unfortunately the Louvre isn't one of the participants but I'd love to see this really take of and gain more participation / partners. I guess museums may worry that it would hurt attendance but even a gigapixel image isn't quite the same as having Mona Lisa's eyes follow you around the room.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011...igapixel-versions-famous-works/#ixzz1Cjfz2GWZ


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very interesting, but I don't quite understand how a gigapixel image will down-res to a megapixel display.

But it will be great for those who appreciate fine art and own large-screen HTs, especially people with hi-res projectors. I've always liked the idea of showing fine art on a large-scale electronic display. This is just one more reason for me to go ahead and upgrade to a larger1080p display now.

Oh, and the fact that I just ordered the Roku xds box today. :grin:


----------

